# 7 dwarfs



## Fueling Around (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Brokenhandle (May 11, 2021)

boy isn't that the truth!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (May 11, 2021)

And if your lucky......You get to meet them all in the same day!
Jim


----------



## kruizer (May 11, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> View attachment 496029


Yeah, all of the above.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 11, 2021)

My wife sent that to me before it started.  I guess it was a heads up of "possible things to come"!?


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 11, 2021)

Miss Linda decided one time to get off her hormone replacements.  After about 3 weeks, I told her that I now understood why so many men divorced their wives at 50--self preservation.  LOL
Gary


----------



## JLeonard (May 12, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Miss Linda decided one time to get off her hormone replacements.  After about 3 weeks, I told her that I now understood why so many men divorced their wives at 50--self preservation.  LOL
> Gary


Ever notice that most of the women on that murder show "Snapped" are all post 50?
Jim


----------

